# anybody make paper??



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I have been shelling out a pile of dried cowpeas and keep thinking that these dried pods with their silky smooth insides would male some interesting paper. I do know that paper can be made out of all kinds of plant fibers not just wood pulp. I remember reading of one papermaker using iris leaves.

So anybody ever tried to make paper?


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Fascinating - I make cards and like to occaisionally make paper - did not know I could use Iris leaves - got plenty of those. Will gather and dry today. ! I usually make some simple paper in a color I really need and only a small amount. I think it's a messy process and really have to be in the mood. Have not tried using my blender yet. Adding in some wild stuff I have never tried. Do you know if you add flower petals in colors if they keep their color?? S.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I got this from anothe website I belong to:

http://www.downsizer.net/Projects/A_sustainable_home/Making_Recycled_Paper_the_Easy_Way/

Seems like you could put anything in there that had once been living plant material and was dry enough. I think I have seen little wild violets in paper, and they were delightful.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I do not make paper from scratch, but I do make my own origami paper. I use two sheets of tissue paper, and glue it to both side of aluminum foil.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I've tried it...what a mess!

Don't get me wrong, I love handmade paper...just don't like to make it myself!


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I love making paper. I do not run my screen thru the pan. I pour my paper mush from the top.Saves alot of time and mess.
Yes, you can add "dry" flowers and things to the paper while it is wet.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

My thanks for the replies and the web site; I've decided to keep my pea hulls for a winter project...If I get tired of looking at them they will make excellent fire starter.... bee


----------

